# Loft flying,



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

Im new to training pigeons, and I was wondering is loft flying everyday good or bad?


----------



## Hawk_hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it good to loft fly them everyday. Some peoples even fly twice a day. If you are training young birds, remember not to fly them at windy time. It cost me 3 birds for that lesson 

more experience member will be with you shortly. Happy flying


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

Calm in the morning and calm at night.
They get used to all types of weather but as mentioned extreme conditions are not good, just watch wild birds and if they are having trouble don't let yours out.
Mine went out in heavy fog this morning but it burnt off in about 2 hours and they were back just after.
once you let them out and they fly out of sight for over 1.5hrs then you can begin tossing them at different distances.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Since i am not a racer.......i loft fly my homers 10 hours/day(8am-6pm)......all throughout the year......so they are almost like domesticated ferals,they know very well to survive in the wild.i have never ever lost a bird to hawks.....we have a pair of hawks on nest here,but they are not interested in my pigeons....i don't know why.Now its mansoon here,still the birds like to stay outside till evening....they are now used to all sorts of harsh climate...whether its extreme hot climate or heavy rainfall
*But if you are planning to race your birds,then you need a well disciplined timetable for loft flying them which you should strictly follow....bcoz every second counts .There are lot of experienced racers here....they will guide u in the right direction *


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Boney, 
What you have is what people call "open loft." If you ever had a hawk problem you will learn not to do it again. Birds look really healthy though with open loft. Also when we say loft fly, we meant that after opening the trap door or exit door, birds go out flying--circling, then after 1-2 hours, they land and you call them in to eat. You don't loft fly for 10 hours as you mentioned. I am just picking on you.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Boney,
> What you have is what people call "open loft." If you ever had a hawk problem you will learn not to do it again. Birds look really healthy though with open loft. Also when we say loft fly, we meant that after opening the trap door or exit door, birds go out flying--circling, then after 1-2 hours, they land and you call them in to eat. You don't loft fly for 10 hours as you mentioned. I am just picking on you.


......Yeah,*open loft* is a better word ......no hawk problems for the last 1 year,Ofcourse,if i start getting a hawk attack......then i wouldn't do this lol....But since my loss till now is zero.....i would just continue the open loft,until i learn a lesson...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad that was clear and you didn't get offended. I thought your birds were loft flying for 10 hours and I got into thinking I must be doing something wrong with mine. LOL!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Glad that was clear and you didn't get offended. I thought your birds were loft flying for 10 hours and I got into thinking I must be doing something wrong with mine. LOL!


...This forum is all about teaching each other and exchanging informations.....so,i am more than happy to get suggestions and views from experienced guys like you


----------



## Jerryx4 (Jun 9, 2011)

I did open loft before considering racing.
Also because a cat got in one day. Never leave loft open any more unless I'm in it cleaning and the birds are out bathing


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I am racing, and have my birds on open loft, they enjoy it very much, but they are just starting to get on a schedule. Before I had feed out for them 24/7 now it'll be 2 feedings a day and 8 hours of open loft. The great thing about open loft is they'll end up flying 1-3 hours a day, whatever they feel like it no flagging no nothing, its nice to see that your birds are healthy enough that they want to fly that much.


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

Okay well I tried loft flying and now one of my birds are missing. Sadly I think its due to hawks since after I called the remaining ones in I saw 2 hawks circling on top... So thats my last of loft flying. Any tips on scaring the hawks?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Loserr's Loft said:


> Okay well I tried loft flying and now one of my birds are missing. Sadly I think its due to hawks since after I called the remaining ones in I saw 2 hawks circling on top... So thats my last of loft flying. Any tips on scaring the hawks?


Someone posted that you can use goose decoys and to change how they are placed everyday. But as with all things, your mileage may vary.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Loserr's Loft said:


> Okay well I tried loft flying and now one of my birds are missing. Sadly I think its due to hawks since after I called the remaining ones in I saw 2 hawks circling on top... So thats my last of loft flying. Any tips on scaring the hawks?


not really... it is a chance you take whenever the birds are out..does not matter how long... the only advantage I can think of is the more your birds are out..the more hawk savvy they get..and stronger too.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

rpalmer can/will give an answer


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

rpalmer said:


> Someone posted that you can use goose decoys and to change how they are placed everyday. But as with all things, your mileage may vary.


At the moment Im am trying CD's now. So lets see if the hawks dont come around anymore. If that doesnt work Ill try Owl n Goose .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if there was sure way of detering hawks we would all know about it... there is just no sure method..if they are hungry enough and in the area.. they really do not care about a goose or shinning stuff.. perhaps a roman candle fireworks may work..but who wants to do that everytime..


----------

